
Robots will pay as much attention to us as we do to ants - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/apr/18/robot-man-artificial-intelligence-computer-milky-way
======
ankurdhama
Somehow the so called over optimistic intellectuals of our world (specially
the AI ones) have this fundamental approach to their thought process that goes
something like - "Once you solved some small scale problem, all you need to do
is to scale the solution up to solve the bigger complex problem". This has
been the case with first era of AI researchers and the same has been with the
current set of researchers. Sorry to say but that's not how reality works.

